# Staal



## Pierrunner

Looking to get a van staal for kings on the pier this year would a 200 or 250 be better if I plan on spooling with 15lb mono or should I go with braid with a mono Backing thanks


----------



## flipper1

250 for mono, 200 for braid. are you set on van staals or just looking for a bailess reel to throw cigs? van staals are great reels but a little over kill to ONLY be pier fishing with. hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## DLo

have you acquired all the prerequisite equipment? Here is a checklist of the one's I can think of, I'm sure there's more:
Salt Life sticker
White Costa's 
Yeti Cooler
Flat bill Hat


----------



## MoganMan

DLo said:


> have you acquired all the prerequisite equipment? Here is a checklist of the one's I can think of, I'm sure there's more:
> Salt Life sticker
> White Costa's
> Yeti Cooler
> Flat bill Hat


Don't forget the Pelagic gear clothing, split grip rod (custom or you wont catch sh*t), sperry's of course, and a nice pier pass from your loving parents!


----------



## ThaFish

Those Staals sure are great, but just be sure not to get it wet while you're up there 30 feet above the water. They're not made for that kind of thing.


----------



## nmadel

Waste of money for a pier reel. They don't even have a smooth drag due to the O ring seal. Go with a Penn Spinfisher or equivalent.


----------



## Splittine

Here comes the I can't afford a Staal so let me talk shit about it crowd.


----------



## MoganMan

Splittine said:


> Here comes the I can't afford a Staal so let me talk shit about it crowd.


More like the "staals are beyond stupid for pier fishing crowd" If I lived in the NE and was surf casting for monster stripers while standing on a rock in 5ft waves then hell yeah I would love a staal. 

But from 30ft above the water? Dream on.


----------



## ThaFish

Splittine said:


> Here comes the I can't afford a Staal so let me talk shit about it crowd.


It was a joke, no need to get bent out of shape or start fanboy-ing bud.


----------



## nmadel

Splittine said:


> Here comes the I can't afford a Staal so let me talk shit about it crowd.


Shoot, I mean if you're handing em out sign me up. I just think I couldn't justify that expense if I'm not utilizing it's main selling point (sealed construction).


----------



## Splittine

ThaFish said:


> It was a joke, no need to get bent out of shape or start fanboy-ing bud.


I don't take much serious and what I do I can promise it's not on this forum.


----------



## ThaFish

Splittine said:


> I don't take much serious and what I do I can promise it's not on this forum.


Clearly. Well I don't fish Staals, but I can PROMISE you that it's not because I have an issue with being able to afford them.


----------



## kingfish501

Maybe Van Steal fixed the problem, but I remember some coming unglued before...and that was when Van Steal, not ZEBCO, was building.them.

I run what the Van Steals are copies of...Luxor 3s built in the 50s and still going strong and my old black 706Zs.

Servicing both types is simple and a snap to repair.....and don't have to worry about spare spools, because all the Luxor 3s and Crack 300s fit, no matter what year built, and all the 706 spools fit each other, unlike the Van Steals.


----------



## weedline

funny he knows enough to need a van stall but wants advice on how to spool it up


----------



## fairpoint

Get you a 250 and be done with it.....As far justifying its price,there is no way, but if you want one then get it....My muzzleloaders cost way more than CVA or TC,they will kill, but I bought what I wanted to buy, not what somebody else thought I didn't need....Van Staals have a good warranty as far as I know of...Go for it...I personally don't own one as I have sold the two that I did...I'm old school and 302/706 er....
Good luck...


----------



## 192

Start a new section called kids and carpetbaggers.


----------



## Mullet Killer

I don't understand why there is such a hate for people using van staals on the pier? Some people like the finer things in life and I don't see why it is such a crime to want these finer things? I mean ive been using a 706 for the past 3 years and it will do the exact same job, but think about it like this. Would you rather have a Volkswagen bug or a Chevy corvette? They will both get you from point A to point B. I will guarantee that most people given the choice would pick the corvette. I'm out on the pier 24/7 during the summer time doing something I love and I would rather spend the extra money that I earned to have something a little more quality. I can understand some of the kids out there that have everything they own given to them, but there are some who work for what they have and just because they own a van staal doesn't mean that they think there better than everything out there. I've just had it with all these people trash talking people who use van staals out on the pier. That's just my two cents. And to answer the question, I would honestly go with a 200 with about 250-300 yards of 30lb braid backing and fill the rest with 20lb mono incase you have to get the fish away from a dolphin or shark. The only reason you would need a 250 would be for if you got hooked up with a bigger tarpon, but the braid backing on the 200 almost eliminates that problem. A 200 will handle any king, cobia, and most tarpon get into. Hope this helps.


----------



## ThaFish

Mullet Killer said:


> I don't understand why there is such a hate for people using van staals on the pier?


Some hate the reels. Some love them. Some make fun of them because they can't afford them, & then some make fun of them because they're of an absolutely ancient design (with the exception of the new VR series) with a laughable drag system & a lack of smoothness/free spinning that's purpose built for one thing: to get used & abused in the surf. 

My take on it? If you want to drop that much money on a reel to use from 30 feet above the water, why not get a reel that has incomparable smoothness & free-spinning with a better drag system, & a better warranty like the Stella/TwinPower/Isla/Catalina/Saltiga?

Oh yeah, because most people on the pier think that "bail-less" & "casting distance" somehow correlate....


----------



## Mullet Killer

ThaFish said:


> Some hate the reels. Some love them. Some make fun of them because they can't afford them, & then some make fun of them because they're of an absolutely ancient design (with the exception of the new VR series) with a laughable drag system & a lack of smoothness/free spinning that's purpose built for one thing: to get used & abused in the surf.
> 
> My take on it? If you want to drop that much money on a reel to use from 30 feet above the water, why not get a reel that has incomparable smoothness & free-spinning with a better drag system, & a better warranty like the Stella/TwinPower/Isla/Catalina/Saltiga?
> 
> Oh yeah, because most people on the pier think that "bail-less" & "casting distance" somehow correlate....


Some people prefer bailless over bailed


----------



## ThaFish

Mullet Killer said:


> Some people prefer bailless over bailed


Which is fine & dandy, I've used both & won't argue with those people.


----------



## hsiF deR

grouper22 said:


> Start a new section called kids and carpetbaggers.


Honest to god about commented, can we get a new section for carpetbaggers. Then I saw your post.

Hahaha


----------



## FreeDiver

250 is a good all around reel, kings use mono unless you like your fingers cut up. I had the tip of my finger just about cut off after freespooling a big fish eating a mullet, that's not fun ! Cobia braided 60 is over kill but you can man handle fish, poons I go back to using 15lb mono or a lighter braid. If your dead set on kings then you can easily use a 200. 

They say a 706 or 302 fishes the same, I've watch both those reels blow up on Cobia and tarpon wether it be my own personal 706 twice or a buddy's 302 right after slamming a 9/0 hook into a ling.... with those being fish I chase the drag is piss poor at best. The gear ratio is sorry on both reels, if you do plan on surf fishing neither are sealed. They're much lighter and can haul more line on the spool. I wouldn't recommend fishing braid on either of the two either, you'll have no line stretch to help the drag... I have both reels stated above and they look great on the shelf! 


Some of y'all like to bash on pier guys, but you'd get out fished by half of them, there is a reason most of us work on boats and tend to get invited to fish private boats.... But that's none of my business. 

Good luck. See you out there.


----------



## FreeDiver

Gotta love a staal....


----------



## Pierrunner

I currently have a couple custom 8 and 9ft gator cobia/ king rods I use and a few 706s and 704s I'm looking to maybe bump up from my 706s as I plan on giving to my brother to use for his king setups to replace his 704s


----------



## Pierrunner

And freediver I remember you I was the kid that caught the 30.2 last year off the pier and I didn't have a clue about the freaking pier king tournament


----------



## Pierrunner

Weedline I can spool my own reels by the way bud shits not hard and I'm just trying to see if its worth getting


----------



## FreeDiver

Yeah buddy! When you do decide to come to the "dark side". Get it from GBBT and have Trevor or Drew open up up and take out that nasty thick grease, put a little penn oil in it and you'll thank me later!!! It makes the reel feel 2 years old! Smooth! 

Once again, good luck!


----------



## Pierrunner

Thanks man I hope to be back down that way soon when they are thick again. We are looking at 28ft mako if we get it I may trailer it and some of us pier guys can take it out and hit a few numbers I have out there.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

ThaFish said:


> Some hate the reels. Some love them. Some make fun of them because they can't afford them, & then some make fun of them because they're of an absolutely ancient design (with the exception of the new VR series) with a laughable drag system & a lack of smoothness/free spinning that's purpose built for one thing: to get used & abused in the surf.
> 
> My take on it? If you want to drop that much money on a reel to use from 30 feet above the water, why not get a reel that has incomparable smoothness & free-spinning with a better drag system, & a better warranty like the Stella/TwinPower/Isla/Catalina/Saltiga?
> 
> Oh yeah, because most people on the pier think that "bail-less" & "casting distance" somehow correlate....


This is actually a very valid point.... 

You see there was once a dude on the very first pier who appeared to be the man. Not because he caught fish but because of the way he looked while trying to... Confident with his shiny gold bling, he would persuade others into listening to his Metalic stories of catching fish back in 72. The people around would be in ahh of the Epicness which was created by his casting with no bail different in deed and amusing to spectate over those around him soon fell to suit. Nowa days it doesn't matter whats on the market it could be more functionaly sound, cheaper, smoother, lighter, even given away.... it just aint a Van Staal bro it just aint

Not going to argue that its a good reel, lots of good reels out there we all have our preferences and when spending money on the things we love who cares how much or what it is.... because in the end in all reality the finer things in life are rarely a need anyhow

Just make sure u match the reel with either a ugly stick or GLoomis both are the best rods ever made

You have my blessing with 20-30# braid


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Pierrunner said:


> Looking to get a van staal for kings on the pier this year would a 200 or 250 be better if I plan on spooling with 15lb mono or should I go with braid with a mono Backing thanks


May I ask and anyone can answer why a Staal??? I just don't understand the concept of that reel and its favoritism on peers... is there REELY a justification or is it a trend.... Ive been all over the country and world and the panhandle is the only place Ive seen this where a Staal is the " preferred " reel at the local peers

Please inform me and I think others would like to know what the hype is... I myself love the finest when it comes to fishing equipment, but there has to be some type of functionality that separates it from the rest..... so what does the Staal have?


----------



## MoganMan

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> This is actually a very valid point....
> 
> You see there was once a dude on the very first pier who appeared to be the man. Not because he caught fish but because of the way he looked while trying to... Confident with his shiny gold bling, he would persuade others into listening to his Metalic stories of catching fish back in 72. The people around would be in ahh of the Epicness which was created by his casting with no bail different in deed and amusing to spectate over those around him soon fell to suit. Nowa days it doesn't matter whats on the market it could be more functionaly sound, cheaper, smoother, lighter, even given away.... it just aint a Van Staal bro it just aint
> 
> Not going to argue that its a good reel, lots of good reels out there we all have our preferences and when spending money on the things we love who cares how much or what it is.... because in the end in all reality the finer things in life are rarely a need anyhow
> 
> Just make sure u match the reel with either a ugly stick or GLoomis both are the best rods ever made


Well said! We on for tomorrow if the weather is decent


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Yep


----------



## Garbo

Didn't waste my time reading all the above....but read enough...

Why would anyone feel they have a reason to care what someone else chooses to fish with? 

Dang......

.


----------



## kingfish501

The reason for using a manual pickup instead of a bail has nothing to do with distance, and everything to do with being able to freespool a fish, even in the middle of a retrieve. Guess you have to know how to snobble baits to know what I mean.


----------



## reelthrill

You can actually get more distance with a manual bail system that some of the older bail reels. When you cast, the line would hit the bail and the friction would reduce the distance. I do agree that it is easier to free spool a fish, which is the main reason for the manual bail in my opinion, but ive only been using one for 45 years. ha I fish nearly everyday of the summer and exclusively use the Van Staal 250. I caught 18 tarpon last summer and hung 4 or 5 times that many. I never had a single problem with the drag, gears, or anything else. I watched many other reels "blow up" this summer, including several penn 706z's. The Diawa dog fight reel held up reel well, but is more expensive than the Van Staals. As far as king fishing, keep your drag loose, and take care of your reel and you can get buy with a lot cheaper reel, such as the penn spinfisher, etc...


----------



## hsiF deR

Hey Pierrunner, be sure to put a matrix sticker on it so women on the forum will give you their blessing(s).


----------



## FreeDiver

Just buy the staal and let these boys whine, knowing if you handed them one free of charge they'd fish it like it was going out of style...... 

Boo hoo.. I can catch a king on a fly rod so why bother buying spinning gear wait fly fishing cost twice as much... Better yet why not just hand line on a Cuban yoyo.... It's cheaper and You won't break 80lb Dacron... You can use man power for drag! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedline

*insecure staller*



Pierrunner said:


> Weedline I can spool my own reels by the way bud shits not hard and I'm just trying to see if its worth getting


wow u asked how to spool up for kings any pier fisherman knows u top braid with mono not mono with braid and yea a van stall is the best manual reel made from what i know the 302 is my favorite when they work but tend to blow up on big fish and 706 has a small manual to jig fish cobia in a strong wind on a boat but pier fishing kings any reel with 300 yds of line and a good smooth drag will work but for the money would get 3 used 706zs and thrown in a 302 or 2


----------



## FreeDiver

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> May I ask and anyone can answer why a Staal??? I just don't understand the concept of that reel and its favoritism on peers... is there REELY a justification or is it a trend.... Ive been all over the country and world and the panhandle is the only place Ive seen this where a Staal is the " preferred " reel at the local peers
> 
> Please inform me and I think others would like to know what the hype is... I myself love the finest when it comes to fishing equipment, but there has to be some type of functionality that separates it from the rest..... so what does the Staal have?



Better gear ratio, sealed gears, lighter, stronger drag and over all better looking reel than any penn, or Mitchell you could lay in front of me, and yes I have or have had reels from all of these and more.... We're still talking bail less reels, correct? 

You haven't been all over the world and fished all over if you haven't seen the north easterners surf fishing... Staal is very common. And to think the pier guys only use these reels on the pier is probably sad on your part. The boats I fish all have all staals when Cobia fishin... Even a little 100 on deck for mowie wowies... So I'm not sure what your getting at. I have multiple reels for inshore and still would rather use my vs 100 to chase pompano red fish or even bass... Why? I love a true bail less reel, I like the feel, I love the gear ratio and drag, and I know that what ever eats a lure or bait can be stopped..... But hell thats just me...










I guess you'd feel the same way about a Stella compared to a stratic? Or stratic compared to a push button zebco... Why drive a car when you can ride a bike? Why buy a sportfisher when you could use a bay boat? Why fish when you could sit on the forum and ask stupid questions or make stupid suggestions.. 

Not every guy fishing a staal is a kid with rich parents. Sorry if the pier put a bad taste in your mouth, or if the van staal is to fancy for your taste.... Who cares, Go fish.


----------



## ThaFish

FreeDiver said:


> The boats I fish all have all staals when Cobia fishin...


That's an even bigger joke than using one on the pier...

Don't get me wrong, I have no issue with guys using whatever gear they want, wherever they want. Just don't get all bent out of shape or try to justify it when being made fun of for using a heavy-ass, waterproof reel designed for the surf from a boat or the pier.


----------



## Hawkseye

This is about the most assinine thread I think I've ever read on here. I don't think anybody, anywhere, should ever have to explain (to anybody) why they're using what they're using to fish, from wherever they feel like fishing with it.

No. A $700 reel is never a requirement to catch fish but after finally breaking down and buying a Staal, I found I like it. Simple as that.


----------



## MoganMan

Hawkseye said:


> This is about the most assinine thread I think I've ever read on here. I don't think anybody, anywhere, should ever have to explain (to anybody) why they're using what they're using to fish, from wherever they feel like fishing with it.
> 
> No. A $700 reel is never a requirement to catch fish but after finally breaking down and buying a Staal, I found I like it. Simple as that.


Fish what you like man! It's just always a blast getting the pier fishermen riled up with little to no effort


----------



## ThaFish

MoganMan said:


> Fish what you like man! It's just always a blast getting the pier fishermen riled up with little to no effort


I swear man, the day one of those pier fishermen talks bad about Chronarch Ci4+s, Stradics, & Loomis rods will be the day that I lose it. I won't have anyone talking bad about the gear I use, it's just not fair for people to mention their opinions!!!


----------



## Hawkseye

ThaFish said:


> I swear man, the day one of those pier fishermen talks bad about Chronarch Ci4+s, Stradics, & Loomis rods will be the day that I lose it. I won't have anyone talking bad about the gear I use, it's just not fair for people to mention their opinions!!!


You're not talking bad about the gear these folks are using...you're insinuating they're idiots for doing so. If you can't distinguish the difference between insulting someones gear and insulting the gears owner then that speaks volumes about you.


----------



## ThaFish

Hawkseye said:


> You're not talking bad about the gear these folks are using...you're insinuating they're idiots for doing so. If you can't distinguish the difference between insulting someones gear and insulting the gears owner then that speaks volumes about you.


Can I get you a tissue? 

If mentioning that using a purpose-built surf reel from 30 feet above the water is "insulting," then yes, I'm insulting you. Keep crying, maybe another Staal owner will come to your rescue. At least when you drown in your own tears your Staal will still be bone dry inside, right?


----------



## Hawkseye

ThaFish said:


> Can I get you a tissue?
> 
> If mentioning that using a purpose-built surf reel from 30 feet above the water is "insulting," then yes, I'm insulting you. Keep crying, maybe another Staal owner will come to your rescue. At least when you drown in your own tears your Staal will be alright, right?


I don't think you and I have ever had words till now. It's fairly obvious by what you're writing that you know nothing about me at all soooo..... I really don't think there's any sense in continuing this conversation on here.


----------



## Ocean Master

It's the same thing now as it was in the 60's and early 70's. If you didn't have a modified 402 you weren't cool.


----------



## FreeDiver

ThaFish said:


> That's an even bigger joke than using one on the pier...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have no issue with guys using whatever gear they want, wherever they want. Just don't get all bent out of shape or try to justify it when being made fun of for using a heavy-ass, waterproof reel designed for the surf from a boat or the pier.



Ever tuna fished with spinning gear??? Staal can handle it... Matched with a popper... It not just that it's a sealed unit, the drag has proven itself. After selling to zebco, the owner of staal kept making fly reels 3-tand.. There also work horses and compared with the best it their class. 

I'm trying to justify how stupid it is to even try and make fun pier guys or "panhandle fisherman with staals". But hell if I wasn't on the road I wouldn't be on here, I'd be using said staal(s) to catch fish.... I've caught a king on a stratic 2500, that doesn't mean I'd fish it all the time. Like I said you can catch fish with a yoyo and parachord..... What do you need me to justify here... I'll hand line a bull red with 20lb mono, and let you sit there and play drag on a 4000 stratic.... I'd still rather use my reel of choice. That's just me... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver

An wear pelagic shorts while doing it.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver

And a yeti 110 iced down with some mic ultras....... 

Keep it classy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish

FreeDiver said:


> Ever tuna fished with spinning gear??? Staal can handle it... Matched with a popper... It not just that it's a sealed unit, the drag has proven itself. After selling to zebco, the owner of staal kept making fly reels 3-tand.. There also work horses and compared with the best it their class.
> 
> I'm trying to justify how stupid it is to even try and make fun pier guys or "panhandle fisherman with staals". But hell if I wasn't on the road I wouldn't be on here, I'd be using said staal(s) to catch fish.... I've caught a king on a stratic 2500, that doesn't mean I'd fish it all the time. Like I said you can catch fish with a yoyo and parachord..... What do you need me to justify here... I'll hand line a bull red with 20lb mono, and let you sit there and play drag on a 4000 stratic.... I'd still rather use my reel of choice. That's just me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeeze, you may as well take your last three posts, polish them up a bit & publish a novel entitled "The Most Widely Unknown & Misconstrued Benefits to Using a Sealed Surf Reel from a Boat or Pier." 

We get it homie, you use a Van Staal. Nothing wrong with that. Tell the rest of the world for all I care.


----------



## FreeDiver

Homie, they're awesome..... 

Know any publishers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver

To make 5 posts..... They're not the only sealed drag system. Penn zeebaas shimano diawa all make them. Just gotta spend the coin, which is comparable to staal.. If you have questions about them I've used a few, like the torque or Diawa's magnetic oil... Zeebas hit my knuckles to bad, but it was a nice reel, very smooth, and the penn torque had a drag that would put a staal to shame but it the rotor cup spins while casting, which can catch the line and sling a jig back at you... Pretty wild.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver

Tha fish, have you ever used a staal? 

I'm serious, what have you fished with to compare, cause all you can talk about is a sealed drag..... Maybe you can justify your hate towards a reel.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish

FreeDiver said:


> Tha fish, have you ever used a staal?
> 
> I'm serious, what have you fished with to compare, cause all you can talk about is a sealed drag..... Maybe you can justify your hate towards a reel..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've mentioned their immense weight in ratio to their line capacity and drag power, their drag systems, their lack of smoothness, their overall comfortability to fish with for long periods of time, and also their (virtual) inability to be serviced without buying their $80 service kit. 

I've fished with them numerous times, I've got no hate whatsoever towards the reels. Just not my cup of tea for most of the fishing I do. If I lived in the northeast & fished the surf for blues & stripers, I'd own several. 

I've never told someone that he or she shouldn't use one. You wanna use one, or ten for that matter, go for it. No harm done, no need to get upset.

Also, I WOULD buy a VS100 (although I'd probably opt for the bailed version, manual pickup just isn't for me) if I were able to find a good deal on one for use in the kayak. I really don't hate them at all, just enjoy making fun of the bulk of the dudes who use them, AKA the ones who give a bad name to most pier fishermen.


----------



## ThaFish

FreeDiver said:


> Homie, they're awesome.....
> 
> Know any publishers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C'mon man, I know you know at least a couple of guys like this.


----------



## 192

Again, move this to the kids and carpetbaggers subforum.


----------



## FreeDiver

Sorry you can't service your own.... I'd happily do it for you for 30bucks... That's cheaper than factory! 

What's the difference in the north east fishing for blues than ladder fishing pompano? Or even surf fishing on the gulf in general?

I'm not sure I follow your opinion on lack of ratio and drag... I'll tell you now most bail less reels weight plenty more, it that's something your worried about and use a bail buya stratic ci4, And what other reel has a solid gear casing? I should have specified compared to bail less sense this is a pier thread... 

As for your Meme... Yeah I do, I know plenty of people who don't need the performance the reel offers... Theres no need if all your doing is chasing trout or reds... 

Grouper22 I bet you'd enjoy a carpet munchers thread wouldn' t you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver

Oops sorry, carpet "bagger" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Ugh, kids.


----------



## 192

Oops, sorry..Breezer kids.


----------



## FreeDiver

grouper22 said:


> Oops, sorry..Breezer kids.



I'm from pace, bought a house in breeze, good guess though..... As for the kids part, yeah only a kid would play on powerlines for a living. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish

FreeDiver said:


> What's the difference in the north east fishing for blues than ladder fishing pompano? Or even surf fishing on the gulf in general?


Nothing, I have never mentioned anything in regards to surf fishing here. If that's what you're using your Staals for in the panhandle, then more power to you, I'd never poke fun at using a reel for what it's intended for. I've only made fun of the guys who use their Staals primarily on the pier, where they don't see a drop of saltwater (save for the few drops that fly off the guy's line who's casting next to him). 

I've stated numerous times I don't have any issues with people using the reels, & even that I'd buy one myself to use in the yak if a good deal on a 100 came up. I've got no problem with the reels themselves. The "problems" I mentioned are just pet peeves I have that aren't present in lesser priced reels that share the same waterproof feature.

Also, way to take initiative on getting that grouper22 guy riled up. Maybe if he makes the same comment A THIRD TIME someone will actually find it humorous!


----------



## FreeDiver

I'm am beginning to understand you..... Lol 

No really I get what your saying at first I thought you were just bashing staals on piers for the hell of it, it's just a conversation. And your right, Some people really don't need them at all. Mine get submerged plenty year round. So I love them!!!


----------



## ThaFish

FreeDiver said:


> I'm am beginning to understand you..... Lol
> 
> No really I get what your saying at first I thought you were just bashing staals on piers for the hell of it, it's just a conversation. And your right, Some people really don't need them at all. Mine get submerged plenty year round. So I love them!!!


Glad to hear it man, definitely not trying to create beef or anything. Happy to hear we're both on the same page here. Haha. When I finally pull the trigger & buy a used 100 I'll be sure to post some pictures on here so you can say "I told ya so!"


----------



## MrFish

I have a chalkboard in my kitchen.


----------



## FreeDiver

Don't get too close, lead jigs can put a hole in fiber glass! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver

When you do get one, one suggestion that will help, have some one open it up. Take all the grease out and put penn oil in it. The reel will feel broken in. Before the kits came out it took a season to break them in only to send them off again, I eventually stopped sending my reel in. Just be care who opens it, if you don't line up the gear correctly youll lock the reel up,there's no back play like other reels so it's not reversible.... that's an expensive mistake to make.


----------



## Northernhunter

The vsb250 has gotten a lot of praise on tuna 360 from some pretty well known captains. Not stirring the pot here. But it started out the same there. Someone says it's not meant for that or for this till several highly regarded captains spoke up and put the lock down own the Internet bandits who probably had never used them. I kayak and surf fish. I have van staal and Penn torque. Both are great reels. But I do like them on a boat as well whether they are getting wet or not. The drag especially on the torque is great and that is what I use them for. Yes they are a tad tighter than some of the others in the price range but that is because of the seals used. Removing the seals from them won't harm them other than making it bad for a swim. But it can make them almost as smooth as anything out there plus you have a killer drag on both. Van staal has built a beautiful and extremely heavy duty reel in the vs and vs line. I may slowly replace a few more old reels with them. With all of that said. If you are set on a 250b I have one that is pretty much new and never seen water or sand I would make you an unbeatable deal on. I need another vs 150 and the vsb250 is a little to large to use on the beach casting.


----------



## FreeDiver

Speaking of the torque, do you have that same problem with the rotor cup spinning while casting?


----------



## Northernhunter

I use trq5's. I have 3 of them and haven't had that problem. 2 are about 2 years old and one is about a year old. Have yet to have an issue with any of them yet. They have all handled some pretty good sized fish including some 40+" Jacks and 40+" kings offshore in the yaks. Did have one spend a day in Davy Jones locker do to a crazy wave in the surf but another Yankee found it and had heard I lost it. Left it at the guard shack for when they saw me next.


----------



## Northernhunter

I guess maybe thi king about it I might have noticed it once in a while. Holding it just right it will rotate the bail wire down with bale open. Just due to the weight and it being so smooth with little friction. It hasn't caused an issue because I leave the bail trip off on the switch under the bale. I imagine that may be why they did that.


----------



## FreeDiver

Daaaang! I bet your stoked on that! Yeah a buddy had one and it would spin while he cast, and it would sometimes hang the line on the roller and either pop the jig or sling it back... I was able to get a few good casts with it and when it back fired on my I almost snapped his rod so I laid that beast down...

The drag on that reel is unreal!! You could lift a wreck with it, I wouldn't mind battling a few jacks or even some YFT with one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northernhunter

Yakker * darned autocorrect.... Of all things.... Lol


----------



## Northernhunter

Oh no. Nothing like that. Just bale rotating back when going to cast. Not to say he is aware, but if he looks under the bale there is a switch to change the bale trip from auto to manual. It's there just for that reason. And that is also the reason Van staal does even have an auto bale trip.


----------



## Northernhunter

Couple of decent ones. But this is why I just save up and buy what I need. I can't handle failures.... Lol. And you should by what you like, I don't care if it's diamond studded as long as it gets the job done and your happy with it.


----------



## Northernhunter

Couple of decent ones. But this is why I just save up and buy what I need. I can't handle failures.... Lol. And you should by what you like, I don't care if it's diamond studded as long as it gets the job done and your happy with it.


----------



## kingfish501

Van Steal owners all seem to be really touchy critters.

Had one standing next to me at the pier when I jacked up my 7th king of the day. Old black 706 that was 20 something years old, the roller bearing whined when a fish was running full out taking drag. He said that " some people should upgrade their gear so it wasn't noisy and would be as quiet as my Van Steal is".

When I told him his Van Steal was so quiet because he hadn't managed a single hookup, or even gotten a king to eat, he got his panties in a wad and stalked off the pier.

I am still fishing that same black 706, years later and hundreds of fish later....noisy roller and all.


----------



## newmanFL

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> May I ask and anyone can answer why a Staal??? I just don't understand the concept of that reel and its favoritism on peers... is there REELY a justification or is it a trend.... Ive been all over the country and world and the panhandle is the only place Ive seen this where a Staal is the " preferred " reel at the local peers
> 
> Please inform me and I think others would like to know what the hype is... I myself love the finest when it comes to fishing equipment, but there has to be some type of functionality that separates it from the rest..... so what does the Staal have?


I see what you did there :whistling:


----------



## Northernhunter

I'm not touchy at all. I own quite a few different reels. Honestly when I am not worried about sand or salt as much I use either spinfisher v or battle 2 reels. I wore a couple out in surf and kayaking so for those applications I use VS or Penn torques. I think the Torque as an excellent drag that I have not seen any reel compare to yet. So I use it for big game in harsh kayaking environments. I still have had minor issues with Penn torque reels in the surf as they have a lot of metal parts and not sealed as well. So for the surf I would prefer the VS reels. I just don't like to worry and would like something I never have to worry about breaking down on me. The vsb250 is a hog of a reel and for bigger fish the drag does quit well as well as it has great line capacity. I really have no preference. Just like cars as stated early. Drive what makes you feel good and does the job. And IMHO the vs is one of the best looking reels where the torque is an ugly duckling. But both serve a purpose.


----------



## FreeDiver

kingfish501 said:


> Van Steal owners all seem to be really touchy critters.
> 
> Had one standing next to me at the pier when I jacked up my 7th king of the day. Old black 706 that was 20 something years old, the roller bearing whined when a fish was running full out taking drag. He said that " some people should upgrade their gear so it wasn't noisy and would be as quiet as my Van Steal is".
> 
> When I told him his Van Steal was so quiet because he hadn't managed a single hookup, or even gotten a king to eat, he got his panties in a wad and stalked off the pier.
> 
> I am still fishing that same black 706, years later and hundreds of fish later....noisy roller and all.



That a funny story, how many doobies did it take to think it up? 

I don't care how good you are or how rich your parents are, every one has owned a 706, and who doesn't like the sound of the gritty smooth 706 roller.... You could flick mine and it would roll for a minute easy.

Still wouldn't trust it to hold up to a 200 lb tarpon..... So it's left for catching smoked dip....if I have braid on my true love....


----------



## kingfish501

Besides the jumps, a tampon isn't that hard to beat. I've beaten tampon over 150 on a 12 wt fly rod, but lost every time to kings over 50.


----------



## FreeDiver

A 12wt is built for big poons... 
That's like me comparing a 30lb King on a vs 100 and a med fast redfish rod.... Just because it's doable one or two times doesn't make it my every day set up... If you haven't owned a 706 or a 302 you don't deserve the finer fishing equipment that exists today...

What I was getting at was I don't think anyone would just leave cause your roller was loud....


----------



## MoganMan

FreeDiver said:


> A 12wt is built for big poons...
> That's like me comparing a 30lb King on a vs 100 and a med fast redfish rod.... Just because it's doable one or two times doesn't make it my every day set up... If you haven't owned a 706 or a 302 you don't deserve the finer fishing equipment that exists today...
> 
> What I was getting at was I don't think anyone would just leave cause your roller was loud....


Whew thought I had to sell all my gear there for a second but then I saw you threw a 302 in there, I have 2 of those suckers, tanks!


----------



## Ocean Master

Interesting thread. Keep it coming..!!

There is nothing bad at all about the VS reels. I just don't like them because of the weight. I don't like the Torque reels for the same reason. If they would lighten up the weight I would use them. They can be lightened and be just as strong. They could either thin out the alloy now used or use a different alloy.


----------



## Hawkseye

Like I said previously...after 45 years of not using one, I finally broke down and purchased a (barely ) used 200 X-series and then a VS150 (I think the 150 may now be my favorite reel). I still wouldn't own one if it wasn't for the fact that I'm getting a yak soon. If it goes in a yak, it's getting salty. 

I do own a couple SSV's (which I really like) but I wanted a reel I wouldn't have to worry about at all, so I jumped in and found I loved them. I'm certainly going to use them anywhere I can, to get my value out of them. I have the 150 on a 7'2" Terez and I think it's going to be a fantastic beach walking combo.


----------



## FreeDiver

My next reel is gonna be a 150 for the same reason. 

I throw my 100 on a st croix med hev mojo for beach walks, it's perfect for getting a lure out past the surf. Good for ladder fishing too.


----------



## kingfish501

Diver, he didn't leave because of the loud roller. He left because he tried to insult me and my reel because it wasn't a Van Steal and wasn't ready for it coming back to bite him in the a$$. He was trying to imply that unless you owned a Van Steal, you didn't know anything about fishing. I've had one call my Luxor a cheap imitation of his Van Steal....because he didn't know the history of his reel....not realizing that Van Staal is a copy of the Luxor.

Had kids whose parents bought them Costas act the same way.

Simply owning expensive gear doesn't automatically make anyone a super fisherman.


----------



## FreeDiver

I didn't imply that it did.... But it doesn't make a lesser chance of failure. If I fact you do know how to fish the equipment your using....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

this is both funny and educational 

reminds me of the early 90's when kids would argue about mountain bikes and BMX bikes... 

I think these guys grew up roller blading hahahaha never had the chance to argue about the important toys in life....


East coast Surf reels make perfect southern Pier reel / cobia-tuna boat reel... Im impressed ! It sounds to me like the best reel out there... or am I reading this thread wrong. 


Im not against the Staal in fact Im more prone to see what the hype is all about now....

aahhh... I just wanted to let everyone know that I own the best combo's in the world, and if you want to know what they are just ask free diver or thafish...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Ocean Master said:


> Interesting thread. Keep it coming..!!
> 
> There is nothing bad at all about the VS reels. I just don't like them because of the weight. I don't like the Torque reels for the same reason. If they would lighten up the weight I would use them. They can be lightened and be just as strong. They could either thin out the alloy now used or use a different alloy.


the problem with that is... if another company did that even though it would be exactly the same and lighter it wouldn't be a Van Staal...:no: or if Van Staal made a "better" reel the price on it wouldn't reach out to enough consumers thus not worthy of mass producing

could you imagine a 6000 size reel going for 1,200.00 or more and then the explanation as to why it costs so much is because of the reasons mentioned on this post..... hahaha it may just be worth it $$$$


----------



## kylewise

nmadel said:


> Waste of money for a pier reel. They don't even have a smooth drag due to the O ring seal. Go with a Penn Spinfisher or equivalent.


Waste of money😂 They have the most drag and kind compassity of any other reel it's size. Also the drag is smooth af on my staal so idk what you talking bout


----------



## MoganMan

kylewise said:


> Waste of money&#55357;&#56834; They have the most drag and kind compassity of any other reel it's size. Also the drag is smooth af on my staal so idk what you talking bout



"Compassity" That right there folks is your average Van Staal user, enough said :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

I have the best rods and reels
Best braid
Best hooks
Aaahhh... no big deal. My name is even carved at the end of every Pier from OB to Miami....

Hahaha you googans have nothing on me.... you'll need 20 Staal's to even match what I have in my closet. Yet alone the garage, boat, yak and truck

I even have a pair of Van Staal pliers 400.00 bucks for them .... top that.... 

Mmmm. Didnt think so


----------



## Ocean Master

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I have the best rods and reels
> Best braid
> Best hooks
> Aaahhh... no big deal. My name is even carved at the end of every Pier from OB to Miami....
> 
> Hahaha you googans have nothing on me.... you'll need 20 Staal's to even match what I have in my closet. Yet alone the garage, boat, yak and truck
> 
> I even have a pair of Van Staal pliers 400.00 bucks for them .... top that....
> 
> Mmmm. Didnt think so


I think we should start calling you "Pretty Boy" because of your picture. What do you think....


----------



## JoeyWelch

Fish I gotch yo back. Just let me know if you need me to insult anyone for you.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Ocean Master said:


> I think we should start calling you "Pretty Boy" because of your picture. What do you think....


NO! He's a pacific islander.

Gotch yo back to josh! No caps for you though.


----------



## tiderider

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> the problem with that is... if another company did that even though it would be exactly the same and lighter it wouldn't be a Van Staal...:no: or if Van Staal made a "better" reel the price on it wouldn't reach out to enough consumers thus not worthy of mass producing
> 
> could you imagine a 6000 size reel going for 1,200.00 or more and then the explanation as to why it costs so much is because of the reasons mentioned on this post..... hahaha it may just be worth it $$$$


They are already out there, they call them Stellas. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shim...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03705964&rid=20


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Stella!!! Never heard of it. It must have a bail that interupts casting distance I dont affiliate myself with such useless things. Van Staal will out cast a stella because of the friction created by the bail.... just learned that today because of this thread hahaha...

I always thought that distance came from the balence of you rod and reel vs weight of lure + line diameter... you subtract the bail and gain at least ahh... alot


----------



## FreeDiver

^


----------



## FreeDiver

We have casting contests on a daily basis come spring, bring your fire power on out there buddy..... 

I don't believe having a modern bail will ruin your cast, I believe who ever was speaking about that was referring to a specific reel that did that.... 

Man I bet you'd blow a load talking about different rod blanks....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Ocean Master said:


> I think we should start calling you "Pretty Boy" because of your picture. What do you think....


As long as you get the pick as the sun is going down with me in the capt. Morgan pose with 1 foot on top of my yeti while wearing a pair of pelagic board shorts, tank top, and flat bill to match. Along with my coasta sunglasses, salt life watch, and gold rope necklace with a billfish medallion we can take 1000's of pic oh dont forget I have to be holding my Staal make sure you get its good side with the reel handle hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

FreeDiver said:


> We have casting contests on a daily basis come spring, bring your fire power on out there buddy.....


You are no match for me kid.... I crush you googans from 400 yrds away. your rods and reels put me to sleep bringing a knife to a gun fight. you wanna compete against me prove you are worthy... lets start simple with a 40yrd fly roll with a 9 weight into a southern wind at the beach... bring your fly rod you can use mine if you wish first one over the second sand bar wins


----------



## FreeDiver

Yeah.... I'd figure as much.


----------



## FreeDiver

I bet you sit in your yak and cuss every sportfisher that passes you....... Lol.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

FreeDiver said:


> Yeah.... I'd figure as much.... Stay salty buddy.


wo wo wo 

what do you mean by... you figured.

so now you think you just know it all dontcha :no:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

FreeDiver said:


> I bet you sit in your yak and cuss every sportfisher that passes you....... Lol.


no I dont.....!!! they all see that I have Staals on board and slow down to take pictures of my 300 yrd casting skills... then they usually throw me a beer and ask if they can use my reels on their next tuna trip.... I sometimes give them the honor...hahaha


----------



## FreeDiver

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> wo wo wo
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by... you figured.
> 
> 
> 
> so now you think you just know it all dontcha :no:



No I figured you wouldn't come out there cast..... I'll put 100 dollars down and say one of those pier rats by the name on hogue, will easily out cast you....


----------



## FreeDiver

And there are plenty others who could match.....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

whats the purpose of having a casting contest daily.... oh wait they're not catching fish just playing cast out and reel in... I let the kids do that in my pond they seem to really enjoy themselves.... the next Staal generation growing right in front of my eyes


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

you think you are better then me because you have a Staal... true googan mentality


----------



## MoganMan

Can't wait until the kings are back in so I can go catch them in front of the pier again as I normally do!


----------



## John B.

Someone answer this.... is it worth going back and reading what these two pecker heads are arguing about?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

no its not unless you're ready to learn that a Staal gives you Greek God like casting powers


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

MoganMan said:


> Can't wait until the kings are back in so I can go catch them in front of the pier again as I normally do!


yah I was on the pier b4 this kid was born:yes: Now he can afford a toy and thinks he's hot stuff what a goog


----------



## John B.

Limit, I haven't read anything but the last 3 or 4 replies... 

And you're kind of a douche. I'm just saying. You think you're hot shit because you can catch a few 6lb redfish and you're one of the 7000 people in pensacola with a bay boat... get over yourself man. You're nobody special.


----------



## Splittine

Gotta love Limit derailing threads but whines when someone details his. Oh well.


----------



## John B.

Ok... I haven't walked on the pier in over a year, as I honestly don't care to fight the people any more... but those who know me can attest that in the 10 years I fished out there, I killed more shit than timic...

Here is my only reason why I would use a Van Staal as apposed to other options... no one usually thinks of this, but hear me out. 

Weight.

The VS weighs less than any other reel in the same range. 

Let's be real, most folks use braid, and are fishing heavy drags... this is why you see so many Mitchells and 706s give out... the gears simply can't hold up to that kind of pressure.

The only reel that is in the same conversation as the VS is the Shimano Stella... about the same price range, so let's compare a few things.

VS250 Stats
Line capacity- 350yds of 20lb mono (this is a way low, it's more like 430-450) 
600yds of 50lb braid

4.25:1 gear ratio

22.4 ounces

Shimano STELLA

Line capacity is similar.

415yds of 20lb mono
600yds of 50lb braid

5.7:1 gear ratio

30.9 ounces! Not to mention, even though it is made of plastic which is a lighter material of the aluminum/steel of the VS, it is very bulky, almost twice the size of the VS.

now, this may not matter to you weekend warriors throwing a cig out behind your sea ray and sticking your key largo rod in the rocket launcher, but when you are constantly holding your rod and reel, making hundreds of casts in a day, and sometimes fighting fish for a few hours, having the lightest set up possible makes a difference.

So, while some of you gawk at a split grip custom rod with a VS, just think of how nice a light weight setup would be when you're out of breath from spending more time fighting your rod than the fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

John B. said:


> Limit, I haven't read anything but the last 3 or 4 replies...
> 
> And you're kind of a douche. I'm just saying. You think you're hot shit because you can catch a few 6lb redfish and you're one of the 7000 people in pensacola with a bay boat... get over yourself man. You're nobody special.


Woooooooo!!!!!

Ok you're right... I was being a douche I made that obviously clear when I was kidding... but I think ur serious and thats even more funny hahaha

90% of all my reels are Shimano and would love a Stella!!! You thought I was serious.... wooooooo hahaha


----------



## John B.

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Woooooooo!!!!!
> 
> Ok you're right... I was being a douche that I made that obviously clear when I was kidding... but I think ur serious and thats even more funny hahaha


Yes. I am being serious. You're a douchebag and I hope your boat sinks.


----------



## FreeDiver

Looks like they're about to use the google...... 

I've eaten to many bags of pop corn with this thread.


----------



## MrFish

How the hell did the pier guys find themselves in a battle with a bay boat??


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

For the record I would take a Stella over a Staal any day of the week. Thats the point we were all trying to make


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

John B. said:


> Yes. I am being serious. You're a douchebag and I hope your boat sinks.


Ha!

You're so sweet


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> How the hell did the pier guys find themselves in a battle with a bay boat??


The Bay boat just attacked them. The boat was not provoked in any way.
It was a damn mess!!!


----------



## John B.

We're not catching blue marlin here... a super smooth drag is nice, don't get me wrong.... but it simply isn't worth it to have a reel that is 50% heavier, and almost twice as bulky... just my opinion.

We can go out there this year and see who catches more fish if you want? I'm way out of practice and will give you a 1:2 handicap.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

John B. said:


> We're not catching blue marlin here... a super smooth drag is nice, don't get me wrong.... but it simply isn't worth it to have a reel that is 50% heavier, and almost twice as bulky... just my opinion.
> 
> We can go out there this year and see who catches more fish if you want? I'm way out of practice and will give you a 1:2 handicap.


You still dont understand start at page 1 and then read on.... you are out of context a little


----------



## John B.

I read to page 3, and this last page... got tired of sifting through the bullshit.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

John B. said:


> I read to page 3, and this last page... got tired of sifting through the bullshit.


Common John

You'll find the time at some point.


----------



## FreeDiver

....... I just want the poons to swim by.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

... I just want a 30"+ trout mehhh...freediver you seem like a cool enough dude hope all is well and that you didnt take me seriously hahaha I love to fish thats the bottom line Staal's are great reels. I was just busting your balls, pretty sure you knew that... but some grumps took it to another level


----------



## FreeDiver

I heard if you use a Stella they'll eat bare hooks....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

FreeDiver said:


> I heard if you use a Stella they'll eat bare hooks....




I accomplished that on a Stella already....


----------



## FreeDiver

I'm not cool at all..... I just bought my staal to look cool.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

FreeDiver said:


> I'm not cool at all..... I just bought my staal to look cool.


Do you think if I had a Staal John B would nice to me


----------



## John B.

Ok, this thread is gay. You girls have fun.


----------



## FreeDiver

This one time during Cobia season.... I drove to Ohio, and caught a walleye...... On a staal.


----------



## FreeDiver

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Do you think if I had a Staal John B would nice to me



I've been friends with John for most of my life.... He still hates me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

FreeDiver said:


> I've been friends with John for most of my life.... He still hates me.


Oh, so he is my friend then.... I always knew that was a good guy. He might not hate you as much if you wouldnjust trade your Staals for Stellas hahaha


----------



## Splittine

FreeDiver said:


> I've been friends with John for most of my life.... He still hates me.



He really just hates himself and takes it out on others.


----------



## Splittine

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Oh, so he is my friend then.... I always knew that was a good guy. He might not hate you as much if you wouldnjust trade your Staals for Stellas hahaha


No he really hates you.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

FreeDiver said:


> This one time during Cobia season.... I drove to Ohio, and caught a walleye...... On a staal.


Not sure if that was worth it hahaha


----------



## MrFish

This thread makes Corona Light look manly....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Splittine said:


> No he really hates you.


Dammit


----------



## John B.

Splittine said:


> No he really hates you.


Most true thing you've ever said.


----------



## FreeDiver

Yeah, I got my first brown trout on fly off the Mad River.... That was the trophy of the trip. Even though he was 9inches long. The walleye was a random thing we decided to try out, we mashed them but it wasn't all that entertaining until I got drunk.... I'd rather catch white trout off three mile with an ice fishing set up...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

John B. said:


> Most true thing you've ever said.


As long as there's a deep passion for me ill except it... tell me more about just how you feel John... go ahead and express yourself. We all love hearing your off the wall comments its what keeps us goin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

FreeDiver said:


> Yeah, I got my first brown trout on fly off the Mad River.... That was the trophy of the trip. Even though he was 9inches long. The walleye was a random thing we decided to try out, we mashed them but it wasn't all that entertaining until I got drunk.... I'd rather catch white trout off three mile with an ice fishing set up...



Ice fishing is f****** exhilarating.... hahaha ( please watch ) Dr. John B...eacher hahaha





http://youtu.be/mJ_297osXNo


----------



## FreeDiver

I thought about buying a Stella for trout one time........ Then noticed I still had balls.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

FreeDiver said:


> I thought about buying a Stella for trout one time........ Then noticed I still had balls.


not going to lie sweet pic


----------



## FreeDiver

lol it was fun. Coolest thing I've seen fly fishing was a skip jack eat my clouser..... Then ol big nasty bull red eat him.... Pulled me into the backing then let it go...... Now let me tell you reeling in 100yards of line with a dead skip jack wasn't fun but to see that red inhale him was bad ass!!!! My story times over headed to bed. Y'all have a good one!


----------



## ThaFish

FreeDiver said:


> This one time during Cobia season.... I drove to Ohio, and caught a walleye...... On a staal.


Dude will you quit derailing this thread with your damn walleye photos? C'mon, I mean, at least do it on the fly................


----------



## ThaFish

jlw1972 said:


> Fish I gotch yo back. Just let me know if you need me to insult anyone for you.


Joey help. Usually it's me who pisses people off, not Josh. What's wrong with this thread?


----------



## FreeDiver

I'll derail it even more for you.... 

Homie.


----------



## FreeDiver

I like your bracelets too..... Don't spend to much time in your uncle ricks back room.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Yall look like brothers

Oh sh*t...
Did we all just become best friends
....


----------



## FreeDiver

Pomp nasty time.....


----------



## John B.

Limit, your presence has been requested in the hunting forum...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

John B. said:


> Limit, your presence has been requested in the hunting forum...


Unfortunately Im unavailable to do that at the moment please try again at a later time.


----------



## John B.

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Unfortunately Im unavailable to do that at the moment please try again at a later time.


Gay.


----------



## crabbait

I just read 16 pages of bull. Screw all of you, I'm going fishing


----------



## tiderider

I use all kinds of reels for different reasons but the three most popular pier reels all weight about the same.

VS250 23.8 ounces









Mitchell 302 23.5 ounces









Penn 706Z 23.4 ounces (probably a tiny bit more with a full spool of line)


----------



## flounder1156

Tiderider ...... shot the weight theory down. 
Any of these reels are capable and will handle any fish from a pier, beach or boat ..... Mitchell reels 302,402, have been around since the early 50's ... an dominated the pier /surf fishing for nearly 50 years..... 
Penn's 706 ,706z in the mid to late 60's. 
These two brand of spinning reels, and now Van Stall are the reels of choice by area anglers. 
It is a matter of choice as to what you want to use .....yes they have limitations ...but the angler with skill can land any fish with one.


----------



## John B.

Yeah they'll all do fine with 20lb mono, but when you start fishing 25lb drag with 50lb braid, you find out what reels have limits.... I'd venture to say the 706 has 10:1 catastrophic failures compared to the VS, and the 302/402 is probably 50:1... 

Again, just the opinion of someone who spends more time fishing off the beach than pier fishing these days....


----------



## FreeDiver

Two reels don't have line on them.... And weight is one one factor. I'm telling you I watched a Mitchell blow up on a Cobia... We had to cut the line and splice it to another reel to kill the fish.. 706 as every one owns one its a great reel I own one. But both the reels drag with power pro can damage the reel... I've stated that multiple times. I'm not against the other two reels I own one of each of them. If you wan mono on either of those reels and catch kings, he'll yeah! I'm all for it... Put braid on those two and throw to a poon and you say I told you so......


----------



## tiderider

FreeDiver said:


> Two reels don't have line on them.... And weight is one one factor. I'm telling you I watched a Mitchell blow up on a Cobia... We had to cut the line and splice it to another reel to kill the fish.. 706 as every one owns one its a great reel I own one. But both the reels drag with power pro can damage the reel... I've stated that multiple times. I'm not against the other two reels I own one of each of them. If you wan mono on either of those reels and catch kings, he'll yeah! I'm all for it... Put braid on those two and throw to a poon and you say I told you so......


Chris, I dare say that Mitchell 302 (which is fully loaded with 30lb mono) has caught more ling in its lifetime than you have. :whistling:


----------



## tiderider

Believe it or not we caught a ton of fish on those old dinosaur reels before and after Van Staal came on the market. Imagine this, if you will, every boat and pier fisherman going cobia fishing was packing a Mitchell 302, Penn 706 or a Shakespeare reel. They caught a lot of fish on these reels and didn't break them. Of course reels did break but not as often as this thread would lead you to believe. 
Are the VS reels better? Yes they are. Do you have to have a VS to catch a tarpon, king, cobia? No way.


----------



## ThaFish

tiderider said:


> Imagine this, if you will, every boat and pier fisherman going cobia fishing was packing a Mitchell 302, Penn 706 or a Shakespeare reel. They caught a lot of fish on these reels and didn't break them. Of course reels did break but not as often as this thread would lead you to believe.


Exactly. Keeping a 706/704 or a Mitchell from blowing up, or any reel for that matter, is as easy as not over-filling it & not locking your drag. Any angler with half a sense can tell you that. 

That whole ridiculously gay & unnecessary up & down pumping that some guys do after setting the hook on a king definitely contributes to reels "blowing up" as well. 

Making a huge scene & "jacking 'em up!" may seem cool & all, but getting one, solid initial hookset is far more effective & doesn't put near as much stress on your gear.


----------



## Ocean Master

Mitchell's and Shakespeare Sea Wonders are all we had thru high school and after. Shakespeare had many factory manual bailed reels that were very strong. They were just heavier than the Mitchell reels. 

No Penn reels at that time....


----------



## John B.

I've seen the spools blow up on several Mitchells, and at least 2 706s from tarpon with mono.... too much pressure and line stretch I guess. Usually happens after the fish runs several hundred yards, and then they horse the fish in. 

Like I said, all of them will catch fish just fine, but two of them have limits.


----------



## tiderider

I blew up a spool on a jack crevelle using a Mitchell 306 once. Never blew up a 302 of 706 spool. Best way to avoid breaking a spool is to back it with a bit of dacron, the mono gives up its energy into the dacron rather than across the spool....just saying.


----------



## tiderider

Other than the jack blowing up my 306 spool I've never really lost a fish to a broken reel. Typically a tooth will break off the main gear and the reel will clunk but continue to operate good enough to catch the fish.


----------



## tiderider

Had my VS250 go into ball buster action this last tarpon season. Drag would tighten on its own using 40lb braid I was catching 80 lb fish in about 7 or 8 minutes. They were putting on one heck of an air show. lol I doubt my Mitchells or Penns would have survived loaded with the same line under the same situation. LOL


----------



## Pierrunner

Well decided on a 250 thanks for the help I guess


----------



## kingfish501

JohnB.....my old 706Zs still have the original black spools. Never blown one up yet through thousands if kings, cob is, Blackfins, small yellowfins and tampon.

Never been spooled by a tarpon on my 12 wt fly rod, but I have been spooled by kings. A tarpon is fun, but pound for pound isn't that strong, nor fast, or that much stamina.

I also know of several Van Steals that blew up on cobia. As far as being sealed, a 706 can be sealed and so can the Luxors....not hard to do, but since I don't wade out into the surf, like I did at Hatteras, why bother?


----------



## duckhunter38135

kingfish501 said:


> JohnB.....my old 706Zs still have the original black spools. Never blown one up yet through thousands if kings, cob is, Blackfins, small yellowfins and tampon.
> 
> Never been spooled by a tarpon on my 12 wt fly rod, but I have been spooled by kings. A tarpon is fun, but pound for pound isn't that strong, nor fast, or that much stamina.
> 
> I also know of several Van Steals that blew up on cobia. As far as being sealed, a 706 can be sealed and so can the Luxors....not hard to do, but since I don't wade out into the surf, like I did at Hatteras, why bother?


Well if it can stand tampons it must be tough!! Lol


----------



## MoganMan

Cmon guys. Can't let this thread die yet, were so close to 20 pages!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

I do declare,

They have stopped there little brigade maybe... awfully quiet. I guess thats it boys.... Shimano remains King


----------



## John B.

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I do declare,
> 
> They have stopped there little brigade maybe... awfully quiet. I guess thats it boys.... Shimano remains King


Their*, that's*


----------



## Splittine

This thread is like herpes.


----------



## ThaFish

Splittine said:


> This thread is like herpes.


You keep checking only to find out it still hasn't gone away??


----------



## Splittine

Well considering I'm a moderator it's kinda my job to check it and make sure it don't get out of hand.


----------



## John B.

Splittine said:


> Well considering I'm a moderator it's kinda my job to check it and make sure it don't get out of hand.


Suck it, moderator!


----------



## Splittine

John B. said:


> Suck it, moderator!


Gay


----------



## Ocean Master

Anyone ever use a Penn Conquer 7000. I think they are the smoothest, best, reels Penn ever made. They have a superior drag system and hold a ton of line.

Stated 32lbs max drag. 

They got a bad review by some because of the "easy access system" that lets you take one screw out to clean and grease the gears. It may let water in if you were surf fishing. I use mine offshore for all kinds of fishing. Even jigging Amberjack with never a problem.

Just something to get you guys off track..!!


http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/PennCQR7000.aspx


----------



## Northernhunter

Just end all the bickering and get a Diawa saltiga dogfight 8000. Let them tell you that it's no good. Won't need a gaff on the pier. It's a winch and will pull em' right up. Can handle any sand, water and fish you can get out there. Might even get respect and get to do first call on any fish you see up there.


----------



## ThaFish

Splittine said:


> Well considering I'm a moderator it's kinda my job to check *it* and make sure *it* don't get out of hand.


Your herpes or the thread?


----------



## Splittine

ThaFish said:


> Your herpes or the thread?


Both.


----------



## FreeDiver

kingfish501 said:


> JohnB.....my old 706Zs still have the original black spools. Never blown one up yet through thousands if kings, cob is, Blackfins, small yellowfins and tampon.
> 
> Never been spooled by a tarpon on my 12 wt fly rod, but I have been spooled by kings. A tarpon is fun, but pound for pound isn't that strong, nor fast, or that much stamina.
> 
> I also know of several Van Steals that blew up on cobia. As far as being sealed, a 706 can be sealed and so can the Luxors....not hard to do, but since I don't wade out into the surf, like I did at Hatteras, why bother?



You guys act like I hate a 302 or 706.... It's the exact opposite. I have both reels and like them, I treat them well enough not to brake them, I stated I've ruined two 706's I've learned from that. I won't put power pro on either of those reels and set a hook into a tarpon... Simple as that. As for cobia or kings they will easily kill the fish, I won't even say that's not possible. But when I'm walking out the door those aren't my go to reels. 

Any reel can blow up, especially if the operator is a moron and doesn't take care of his reels to begin with. 

As for fly fishing.... You can sit here and have the same debate with reels, and there's more factors involved, rods, fly lines, large arbors, small arbors, backing, drag system. Haven't had the chance to catch either on fly so you can have your claim to fame on it. But it's hard to believe a king fights harder than a poon... Prove me wrong... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501

How would I prove a poon is wimpier than a king on a fly rod to someone who has never tried either on flies?

That would be like being challenged to prove a jeep will go places a Hummer h2 won't....to someone who doesn't drive.


----------



## FreeDiver

.......by taking a trip to hook them. The seasons coming up, I got gas money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver

But I do drive and for your comparison, the jeep is lighter, shorter wheel base and internally forgiven as to a heavy luxury 4x4.... Then you'll have to compare upgrades, cause either vehicle stock can't do shit... So it depends on where you wanna go terrain wise... 

I guess my best comparison on fly would be a big jack off a ladder on the first sandbar with an 8wt...Sure you can laugh... I just haven't had the opportunity. 

Sorry I'm maybe I'm just not a huge mackerel fan.... There fun, but I'd rather dance with the almighty poon.


----------

